# disabling witness



## fluca1978 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,
I guess the answer is "no", but is there any way to disable the witness mode from the boot loader? I have a system compiled with witness and I cannot easily recompile it, so I'd like to test it without witness enabled...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2011)

You can build a kernel (and world) on another machine. Once buildkernel/buildworld is done NFS export /usr/src/ and /usr/obj/ (can be exported read-only). Mount them on the target machine and do the installworld/installkernel bit there.

If there's a previous kernel (kernel.old for instance) that doesn't have witness enabled you can boot that one too. Just select to go to the boot loader and:

```
unload kernel
boot /boot/kernel.old
```


----------

